# Frage zu Corel Draw



## rolli123 (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mir Corel Draw 12 zugelegt, nun lese ich hier immer wieder, das dieses Programm wohl nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist. Es kommen da Bemerkungen wie: "Ich möchte auch Corel Draw erwähnen, bitte nicht schlagen".

Wieso eigentlich? Ist das Programm nicht gut? Ich brauche es um Vektorgrafiken zu erstellen (Hieroglyphenalphabet zeichnen) und Foto/Bildbearbeitung. Ist für mich Privat, nicht geschäftlich allerdings sollen die "Kunstwerke" dann auf meine Internetseite.

Ich habs günstig bei Ebay ersteigert und war eigentlich froh, aber wenn ich diese Bemerkungen hier lese, kommen mir zweifel.

gruss
rolf


----------



## Ellie (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo rolli123,

CorelDraw ist an sich ein nettes Programm, allerdings für die professionelle Produktion hat es seine Macken. Die Farbverwaltung ist nur ein Problem, die Tyopgrafie lässt z.T. zu wünschen übrig und, ein wesentlicher Faktor für die permanente Abwertung, die vornehmlich aus der Illustrator- und Freehand-Ecke kommt: es ist sehr günstig.

Ich arbeite seit der 2.0 Version mit Corel und kenne die Bugs, bevor ich viel Geld für Illustrator ausgebe, genügt mir für meine Ansprüche CorelDraw vollkommen. Man muß eben die Fehler kennen und wissen, wie man manch ein Problem lösen kann.

Sehr sinnvoll ist es hier, die Patches von Corel (stehen online, muß man nur die Reg.-Nr. angeben) zu holen, viele Im- und Exportfilter sind z.B. in der 11er grottenschlecht gewesen, aber die arbeiten schon daran ihr Programm zu verbessern.

Du kannst meiner Meinung nach genauso gute Ergebnisse mit Corel erzielen wie mit den teueren Programmen, die übrigens auch ihre Bugs haben.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## rolli123 (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwoert, aber soooooooo billig war das Programm ja auch nicht

Registriert habe ich es und auch die Update's / Servicepakete installiert.

gruss
aus bremen
rolf


----------

